# Reflux on tren



## Marky boy (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone else get really bad acid reflux on tren?

Running 400mg along with test ATM and it is killing me reflux wise! 

I have tablets for it but im having to take double sometimes triple the dose I should. 

Anyone use anything else to help?


----------



## Sully (Apr 12, 2017)

Mine flares up if my Test is too high. If I keep Test low (<150 mg/wk) while running Tren, I don't get bad reflux. Low Test, high Tren eliminates 95% of sides for me.


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 12, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Mine flares up if my Test is too high. If I keep Test low (<150 mg/wk) while running Tren, I don't get bad reflux. Low Test, high Tren eliminates 95% of sides for me.



Iv never tried lower test. I'm on 600mg ATM. Possibly a route to go though


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Apr 12, 2017)

damn I thought it was the anavar. but makes sense that its probably the tren I'm on. surely happening to me.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 12, 2017)

Shit 24/7... idk if it's tren, test, or orals. Prescribed Nexium helps. Taking out garlic and spocey foods helped too.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 12, 2017)

I take one or two prilosec every morning and never get it. If I miss even one day taking it feels like the devil himself is taking a shit down my throat.


----------



## Akamai (Apr 12, 2017)

Baking soda in water works well. Sometimes I add my magnesium into it if I need more help.

Ak


----------



## mbell4377 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm fortunate that way, no reflux with tren but orals, kill my stomach...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 12, 2017)

Orals just kill my appetite. I try stay away from them now


----------



## BigBob (Apr 12, 2017)

Akamai said:


> Baking soda in water works well. Sometimes I add my magnesium into it if I need more help.
> 
> Ak



I use this often. works real fast too. You could mix a teaspoon in a 32 ounce bottle and sip it throughout the day.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 13, 2017)

I've heard organic apple cider vinegar works wonders also shot glass in the morning and one of an afternoon


----------



## gkn525 (Apr 13, 2017)

I've heard about the vinegar as well guys.it is supposed to relieve acid reflux.pickle juice will work too if u don't like taste of apple cider vinegar


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 13, 2017)

Tren always gives me bad reflux! kills my appetite too!


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 13, 2017)

Added Apple cider vinegar to 3 meals a day, tablespoon. Will report back


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Marky boy said:


> Added Apple cider vinegar to 3 meals a day, tablespoon. Will report back



Yes let us know how you do.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Apr 14, 2017)

Be thankful its only reflux...i had 24 hours of non-stop violent hiccups after every shot of tren!


----------



## srd1 (Apr 14, 2017)

MilburnCreek said:


> Be thankful its only reflux...i had 24 hours of non-stop violent hiccups after every shot of tren!



That would fucking suck!!!!


----------



## JasonG (Apr 14, 2017)

I've had it bad in the past. This time I'm being religious with 1tb of apple cider vinegar diluted in water 2x day and it's helped quite a bit. Still take tums here and there. It's not so bad this time, just occasional. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marky boy (Apr 14, 2017)

MilburnCreek said:


> Be thankful its only reflux...i had 24 hours of non-stop violent hiccups after every shot of tren!



Damn fuck that! Iv had it for 5mins after and that was bad enough lol


----------



## b-boy (Apr 14, 2017)

srd1 said:


> I've heard organic apple cider vinegar works wonders also shot glass in the morning and one of an afternoon


This ^^^^ you want to use apple cider vinegar and lemon juice mixed in a big glass of water.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 14, 2017)

I did a 14 day course with NEXIUM and I have to say I was impressed. My reflux eventually came back but it was totally gone for about 8 weeks after the 14 day 'treatment'


----------



## readyset (Apr 15, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Mine flares up if my Test is too high. If I keep Test low (<150 mg/wk) while running Tren, I don't get bad reflux. Low Test, high Tren eliminates 95% of sides for me.





Same thing for me - though most times  when I go really high on tren I get the reflux no matter what. I just back it down then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjk1969 (Apr 20, 2017)

cider vinegar and lemon juice together? i drink em every day but at separate times. never had reflux. and if u get cramps, the vinegar gets rid of them immedialtely . restless leg too


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 6, 2017)

I get this bad I stay in my heartburn mess and add apple cider vinegar when it gets real bad.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AR-15 (Jun 7, 2017)

How did you stop the Hiccups? I've never had that happen but just in case I'm curious of how you stopped them....AR....


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 7, 2017)

When you get the reflux to go down the hiccups will go away also. Extra water meds and apple cider vinegar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoganStalling (Jun 7, 2017)

Mine happens if my test is dosed too high. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Jun 7, 2017)

Do you guys get the heart burn that is real painful or do you feel like you have air bubbles in the top of your chest?
Thats whay i get - the air bubbles


----------



## squatster (Jun 7, 2017)

What helps me a lot for some stupid reason - proviron helps me a lot???


----------



## Grothms (Jun 8, 2017)

Do guys know how to cure Tren Cough??:action-smiley-070::action-smiley-070:


----------



## squatster (Jun 8, 2017)

Grothms said:


> Do guys know how to cure Tren Cough??:action-smiley-070::action-smiley-070:



Yes- buy from a real good supplier- lil sully showed me this one


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 8, 2017)

Grothms said:


> Do guys know how to cure Tren Cough??:action-smiley-070::action-smiley-070:





Sip on ice cold water and stay relaxed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkishexpress (Jul 19, 2017)

Tren and acid reflux go hand in hand especially as you get older.  Using a long term antiacid definitely helps but can only do so much.


----------



## Sully (Jul 19, 2017)

Grothms said:


> Do guys know how to cure Tren Cough??:action-smiley-070::action-smiley-070:



High quality Tren that's well filtered helps. Using Nasacort while on Tren also helps. It reduces the bodies allergic reaction which is a component to Tren cough. It also keeps your cardio from tanking while on Tren. 

You may not be able to eliminate it completely, but you can reduce its severity and frequency.


----------



## bgspin (Jul 19, 2017)

Cialis Give me the worst acid reflux of anything. 

Zantac is the only over the counter pill that works within 30 min for me. 

As others have stated apple cider vinegar every day helps. 

I keep a tub of the big pickles in my fridge at work and take a few gulps of the juice if I forgot my zantac.


----------



## zacharykane (Jul 19, 2017)

Omeprazole, a good probiotic and a fiber supplement keeps these issues at bay for me, and I'm pretty prone to heartburn without tren...


----------



## Magpul (Jul 19, 2017)

It gets pretty bad for me, sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night because it gets so bad  I have a couple of bottles of Zegerid OTC that I keep on hand for when I gets real bad. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lene28 (Jul 20, 2017)

Chewable papaya tablets really helped me


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 20, 2017)

I only ever get it with orals. I usually run a 2 week run of Omeprazole and i'm good for awhile.


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

pjk1969 said:


> cider vinegar and lemon juice together? i drink em every day but at separate times. never had reflux. and if u get cramps, the vinegar gets rid of them immedialtely . restless leg too



That's a great drink for liver health and digestion. Make it every morning with cinnamon as well.


----------



## armada (Jul 26, 2017)

Marky boy said:


> Anyone else get really bad acid reflux on tren?
> 
> Running 400mg along with test ATM and it is killing me reflux wise!
> 
> ...



I just had a horrible experience with this. Even at a low dose (50mg EOD of Tren A) by week 2 I was getting really bad stomach pains and gastric discomfort every afternoon into the night. Omeprazole helped a little, but the only thing that solved it for me was dropping the Tren (unfortunately).


----------



## thefreak (Aug 13, 2017)

3-4 grams of L-Glutamine with cold water before meals  helped me a ton.


----------



## RamboStallone (Aug 17, 2017)

Drop the tren, problem solved. That's what I did. Simple solution.


----------



## AR-15 (Aug 17, 2017)

Man I feel lucky for me but bad at the same time for all you guys that suffer. I've never had any issues with tren except for the occasional tren taste in my mouth immediately after injection and insomnia but that's the extent of it. And yes I have always had access to really well made tren so maybe Sully is spot on about the quality. He usually is. Do you guys get heartburn every time you use tren? Just on injection days or the entire time your on it? Have you tried it with multiple suppliers? How long after you stop using tren does the heartburn stop? Sorry just curious and I seem to have missed this thread until now....AR....


----------



## Sub7percent (Aug 19, 2017)

Tren always had given me acid reflux and I've always needed to run Prilosec while on it.  The worst compound w regards to acid reflux for the though was methyl stenbolone - had me in the ER with reflux. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefreak (Sep 16, 2017)

Chewing gums after meals. Without mint/menthol tho.


----------

